# Robber Fly and Dragonfly



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Jeff G (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice detailed shots.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 6, 2020)

Good pair.  Robbers are ugly brutes in more ways than one.  Both well taken.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 6, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Nice detailed shots.


Thanks Jeff.


Space Face said:


> Good pair.  Robbers are ugly brutes in more ways than one.  Both well taken.


Thank you much SF. I read some people call them assassin flies also. I guess they aren't well thought of


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 6, 2020)

Always love your macros and these are no exception.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 6, 2020)

Zulu, you're too kind. Thank you!


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 6, 2020)

Nice set. What macro lens are your using? Is it a zoom macro?


----------



## CherylL (Aug 6, 2020)

Excellent!  Nominated for August POTM


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 6, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice set. What macro lens are your using? Is it a zoom macro?


Thanks much, Kirk. It is the Sigma 70mm F2.8 DG Macro Art lens. I bought it a couple months ago and haven't regretted it one second. Very nice little lens and quite affordable.


CherylL said:


> Excellent!  Nominated for August POTM


Wow, thank you so much, Cheryl. That was very unexpected.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 7, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set. What macro lens are your using? Is it a zoom macro?
> ...



Know what you mean, I have the Sigma 105 mm DG Macro HSM and it's done nothing but take good pics and it wasn't real expensive, either. I like Sigma's stuff.


----------

